# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  عاجل لمحبي الأدب المقارن

## العلم بالتعلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
طبتم و طابت أيامكم بكل خير
بودي لو تساعدوني في معرفة التالي عن الأدب المقارن أو إحالتي إلى المراجع التي فيها مرادي حيث إني بحثت في مراجع مترجمة. وعربية ولم أجد مطلبي بشكل واضح: 
- الرواد العرب في الأدب المقارن في الحديث
-إرهاصات الأدب  المقارن قديمه وحديثه

              رفع الله قدركم وزادكم علما و فهما

----------

